# Rta question



## Bear_Vapes (25/4/17)

So im using a serpent mini 25 love the flavour. When i take long pulls i get dry hits ive used so little cotton but still get a dry hit every 5 to 6 pulls. I figured its the airlock and no way of changing that. 

My question is, can someone recommend a single coil build so that i can take long pulls without the coil burning hot and making a sizzle noise? 

Current build is 24g ni80 6 wrap 3mm ID

By the way i had no airlock issue on the dual coil deck but it eats juices like crazy so sticking to single coil.


----------



## Darth Vaper (26/4/17)

Have been using my SM25 almost exclusively for the past few months, with 24g Ni80 3mm ID 7 wrap (about 0.55 ohm) and I've found the only time that it's inclined to get drier hits is when there is too much wick in the juice channels / inside the wick ring.
But, the secret isn't to use less wick in your coil - but to rather to use a lot of wick in the coil, but thin out the tails (by combing & trimming) a lot and to keep it a bit shorter. It shouldn't touch the deck, to leave room for juice to get in under the wick ring. 
Have you watched @BigGuy's SM25 build/wicking videos? If not, would recommend it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (26/4/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> Have been using my SM25 almost exclusively for the past few months, with 24g Ni80 3mm ID 7 wrap (about 0.55 ohm) and I've found the only time that it's inclined to get drier hits is when there is too much wick in the juice channels / inside the wick ring.
> But, the secret isn't to use less wick in your coil - but to rather to use a lot of wick in the coil, but thin out the tails (by combing & trimming) a lot and to keep it a bit shorter. It shouldn't touch the deck, to leave room for juice to get in under the wick ring.
> Have you watched @BigGuy's SM25 build/wicking videos? If not, would recommend it


I do use the bowtie wicking method. I will try with even less cotton next time I wick.


----------

